# Seiko Kinetic Ska427-p2 Pvd 200m Diver



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Been offered one of these, anyone seen one or have an idea what its worth?


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Jon,

Looks like the Pro Diver. Chrome is SKA371P1, I think. Retailing here somewhere in the Â£170 to Â£230 region.

I could be wrong of course - certainly haven't seen this version.

Either way I'll give you Â£50 for it :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

AbingtonLad said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Looks like the Pro Diver. Chrome is SKA371P1, I think. Retailing here somewhere in the Â£170 to Â£230 region.
> 
> ...


LOL, I wish I was being offered it for 50... its just over 150 it seems... maybe not a good buy, tho it does look cool


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

I think Â£150 is not a bad price for the watch as it looks superb , i certainly would'nt think you had been ripped off if you bought it.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Aaaaaggghhhh, take that picture down!

I wanted to be first with that one.. h34r:

I have the silver ones, yellow and black faces.

Is the one you were offered on rubber or a bracelet??


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking at the exchange rates its actually more like Â£165 and its on rubber. Its not a bargain as such, but it is direct from Seiko and has a bit of a story attached. I'll get it and fill you in 

You might still be first... LOL


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd be interested 

Shame about the rubber, the bracelet is nice on these.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I would pay Â£150 for that John when will you be flipping it :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL you lot!!! sigh... :lol:


----------

